# Tale of Four Gamers Morfangdakka & Rabtar



## morfangdakka (Dec 31, 2006)

So this is the thread for me (Morfangdakka) and Rabtar. After talking about it we decided to do a classic match up. 

Rabtar will be taking Imperial Guard. I will be doing a speed freaks ork army. After so discussion we have decided to make it a campaign battle between orks and Imperials so we are looking for others to join the campaign.

My first purchase

warbike squad (mini exchange gift from Durchii)= $35
warbike squad =$35
2 SPace Marine bikes= $15 each

Total= $100


----------



## luthorharkon (Nov 2, 2007)

That's a hell of a lot of bikes morfangdakka:shok:
I look forward to seeing how you two progress:grin:
LH


----------



## Blood God (Apr 27, 2008)

im so happy that people are still doing this. When i start my next army (soonish) i will have my tale of one gamer  Anyway....Pictures! We all love pictures. Where has Rabtar buggered off to lol


----------



## morfangdakka (Dec 31, 2006)

Rabtar is in the military working on some stealth project. I think its working to well. I have 3 bikes put together and a Nob biker done. He has a death rolla for a front wheel. Pics will be posted when I can get my home computer fixed and returned. Hopefully in a day or two.


----------



## Death 0F Angels (Feb 27, 2008)

death rolla on a bike? pure genious.


----------



## morfangdakka (Dec 31, 2006)

Alrighty update time on some the building that has been going on in West Koast Choppa's mek shop. So far three bikes are done and off to paint. I'll post some pics when they get furthur along. For now the biker Nob needed a spiffy ride to show the boyz how to ride all good and propper. Since Rabtar is doing Oomies something to squesh them with would be good.

Ork Biker NOb of the Eazy Waagher's Morguts "Man smasha"


































Even though I play deathskullz I figure some badmoon speedfreaks could afford some nice shiney rides.


----------



## Green Knight (Feb 25, 2008)

That is sweet work, can not wait antil it is finished


----------



## luthorharkon (Nov 2, 2007)

Da Boyz!! Da Boyz!!
Awesome bike:biggrin:
If there's one little niggle, it's that the model would look better if the nob is standing up.
I just thought he'd look a bit more "Screamy Killy Death on Wheels!!" if you now what I mean

Alfie


----------



## STATIC (Feb 11, 2008)

I love it!!
Good work


----------



## morfangdakka (Dec 31, 2006)

**update**

Did some more work on my Nob. I wasn't really happy with where the guns were so I moved them to the front and of course had to add rivits to the deathrolla front wheel.

Comments?


----------



## Death 0F Angels (Feb 27, 2008)

yes yes, the shooty parts now look much better. Primo my friend.


----------



## Spot The Grot (Jul 15, 2008)

ye it looks better where di you get the deffrolla and those glyphs from?


----------



## Trigger (Mar 12, 2008)

I like, I like! Is the dethroller off the Dwarf Bloodbowl Deathroller?


----------



## morfangdakka (Dec 31, 2006)

Trigger said:


> I like, I like! Is the dethroller off the Dwarf Bloodbowl Deathroller?


Nope, the deathrolla is 5 plastic big gun wheels glued together with a small SM biker wheel for the end cap.

@ spot the grot- The glyph is the old metal ones that GW sells in their bits packs now. 

Updates to follow soon on this


----------



## dirty-dog- (May 14, 2008)

morfangdakka said:


> Did some more work on my Nob.


lol this cracked me up.

love the bike though, it really looks orky, more orky than a normal ork bike.


----------



## Green Knight (Feb 25, 2008)

sweet work keep it up


----------



## morfangdakka (Dec 31, 2006)

Just posting an update on some of my badmoons speed freaks army that is getting built and painted. Rabtar looks like work got the better of him so now its down to me apparently.

3 warbikers









2 Trukks









My Nob with the deffrolla front wheel


























I need to go back and do some touch ups on them but it is getting done I have not forgotten about the challenge.


----------



## Mighty (Jun 8, 2008)

It seems like in all of the Tale of four gamers threads one person work/school/life got the better of them and now it is only A tale of one gamer lol. But you are doing an amazing job on your army I really like the badmoon color scheme and you have a really nice shade of yellow. Keep up the good work.


----------



## Green Knight (Feb 25, 2008)

another outstanding job, can we see some close up pics please


----------

